
Skaz - keiferski
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skaz
======
kozak
At first I thought that the link is about rabies (the horrible viral disease),
because this is what the word "skaz" means in Ukrainian
([https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7](https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7)).

~~~
keiferski
Heh, good to know. I discovered this _skaz_ concept while reading about
Gogol's _A Terrible Vengeance_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Terrible_Vengeance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Terrible_Vengeance)

